# Stihl MS180 Will Not Start



## BigAl (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello,
My Stihl saw has compression, fire, and gas, but it will not start at all. It has about 5 hours of use on it. This saw seems to be completely dead and it will not act like it wants to start at all. I know how to not let it flood, but for some reason, I feel doomed.

Any Ideals.

Thanks,
--Al


----------



## epicklein22 (Apr 8, 2007)

Take is back to the dealer. I wouldn't mess with it, just take it in and let them fix it. It has a one year warranty so use it.


----------



## BigAl (Apr 8, 2007)

epicklein22 said:


> Take is back to the dealer. I wouldn't mess with it, just take it in and let them fix it. It has a one year warranty so use it.


They say warranty is for defects only and I sould pay full labor and part prices.

--Al


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 8, 2007)

If it wont start then theres a defect.


----------



## BigAl (Apr 8, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> If it wont start then theres a defect.


I told her that too, but she say that I would know if it's defected when first used.

I gave Stihl an e-mail and I am going to call Stihl Monday to let them know how their dealer is treating me.

--Al


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 8, 2007)

You're getting the run around. Any dealer can start a flooded or whatever saw in minutes, and not charge you. If it won't start, it's defective. They have to try to figure it out... 

Also, "parts"? How can they say you need to pay for parts if it's under warranty and defective?

If it's as you say, it may have a spun flywheel.

Definitely call Stihl if your dealer won't help, but I'd go into your dealer and talk to them face to face... There may be a miscommunication going on here..


----------



## dtnodya (Apr 8, 2007)

BigAl said:


> I told her that too, but she say that I would know if it's defected when first used.
> 
> --Al



That is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Of course you would know if it's defective when first used ... but you would also know if it's defective after 5 hours of use if it won't start. Take it to a different dealer if you have one close.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Apr 8, 2007)

*Sorry to hear about this*

This sounds altogether wrong. Don't let the dealer dissuade you from following up on it. Hopefully, Stihl Corporate will help you out. Hang in there.


----------



## BigAl (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah,
I am going to give Stihl a call tomorrow morning and I will let everyone know the results for a situation like this. Man...I am disappointed because this was the best saw that I ever own. I wish it would act like it wants to start.

-Al


----------



## stihltech (Apr 8, 2007)

*defect?*

They would not even look at it? Jerks. Talk about lousy customer service. 

Try putting the master control one notch above choke, and pull for a while. Sounds like it is flooded.
Also, check the exhaust screen.
On second thought, don't do anything until you talk to Stihl.

Just gives the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## Bowtie (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, I would be the biggest pain in the ass to that dealer he had ever seen. When someone jerks me around like that and I know Im in the right I keep harping on them like a bad rash. Dont give up, man. You bought a new saw and its their obligation to at least look at it and help you. What they are telling you is garbage. Dealers like that give good dealers a bad rap.


----------



## BigAl (Apr 9, 2007)

Bowtie said:


> What they are telling you is garbage. Dealers like that give good dealers a bad rap.


The lady wanted to argue with me and she implied that I was the problem. I told her that I will buy a new saw if I had to buy a new saw, but if the saw is under warranty, why not help me? On the phone, she already accuses me as the problem and their company had not even examine the saw yet. It's not my fault because the saw doesn't start. If I am doing something wrong, show me how to do it right.

I bought a Stihl weed eater for our land in the forest and a Stihl blower too from this same company: all within the same year. Here is the company in Houston

I can't wait to call Stihl in the morning.

-Al


----------



## dtnodya (Apr 9, 2007)

BigAl said:


> The lady wanted to argue with me and she implied that I was the problem. I told her that I will buy a new saw if I had to buy a new saw, but if the saw is under warranty, why not help me? On the phone, she already accuses me as the problem and their company had not even examine the saw yet. It's not my fault because the saw doesn't start. If I am doing something wrong, show me how to do it right.
> 
> I bought a Stihl weed eater for our land in the forest and a Stihl blower too from this same company: all within the same year. Here is the company in Houston
> 
> ...



Quoting:

"We are an authorized STIHL dealer for chain saws, augers, drills, edgers, hedge trimmers and brush cutters. We have a great STIHL showroom so come by and visit us. *We pride ourselves on customer service. We will help you select the right STIHL product for you and provide exceptional service after the sale.* We look forward to meeting you soon. Thank you."

Riiiiiighhhtt


----------



## Log Splitter (Apr 9, 2007)

See if you can find another Stihl dealer in the Houson area that carries the 'Gold Level Factory Certified Service Technician' and 'Stihl Elite Dealer' banners on their website. I'm not saying that there may not be good dealers without these certifications, just that your odds would be better with a dealer that has them.


----------



## BigAl (Apr 9, 2007)

*Bad News*

Stihl contacted me and help me select another dealer. The service department was great and everything that was done to my chainsaw was free! The service guy did stop on whatever he was doing and waited on me. However, he said that the saw was burned-up, because the gas had not enough oil in it. Instantly, he saw the problem when he saw the piston with line marks on it. He said,"Your chainsaw is a junk saw now." He said that this always happen when people loan their chainsaw to a friend. 

However, I did loan my chainsaw to a friend. Therefore, I need to put on my steal toe boots and kindly give my friend this dead chainsaw for a new one. He should give me a new saw and this dead chainsaw should be for him. I think this is a fair deal. No one leaves empty handed. 

So here is some advice from me to you, don't loan out your chain saw!!

-Al


----------



## Log Splitter (Apr 9, 2007)

BigAl, the saw may not be worth paying someone to fix it, but you might want to consider buying the parts and doing the work yourself. I'd never worked on a 2 cycle either until last winter when I tore down an old Poulan and got it rebuilt with help from the people on this site. Most likely all you need is the piston and ring(s), the bucket can most likely be honed out. 

Maybe one of the Stihl dealers here can pitch in with some info on how much the parts would run you.

In any event, don't pitch the saw. It's got some value to somebody if it only has 5 hours on it.


----------



## stihltech (Apr 9, 2007)

*parts*

The saw is not worth the repair, unfortunately. At least with new parts. Keep your eyes open for a crunched one, let this dealer know you are looking.

NEVER lend your saw out. 3 out 0f 4 saws with a lack of lube failure were lent out in this shop. If they did not care enough to get one of their own, why should they use yours. Cut the wood for them first. At least then you can wow them with your expertise.:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## dtnodya (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd first, ask my 'friend' if he used regular gasoline in the saw. If it has compression, spark and fuel then it should run (or try to run .. somethin') .. A little scoring on the piston doesn't necessarily mean it's junk. 

Now I know that an authorized dealer told you this, which I am not .. If you can take a pic of the piston then we (AS folks) could tell you how 'trashed' it is/looks.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 9, 2007)

BigAl said:


> So here is some advice from me to you, don't loan out your chain saw!!
> 
> -Al



Yup... sorry you had to learn that the hard way. I am asked a lot by friends if they can borrow my saws. I politely tell them no, but I will gladly come over and cut whatever needs to be cut for them. This way I ensure my saws are taken care of.... by me.

Sorry to hear about your saw. 

Gary


----------



## Highclimber OR (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep, Saws, Hooks, Belt, none of these things should ever be loaned out. These or any combination of these are not cheap and are part of the "Bread and Butter" of any pro's world and can also be devastating to a homeowner. Luckily I was told when I was very young that no one takes care of your stuff like you do. Unfortunately that seems to be the case all too often. Sorry to hear about that, I would at least try to get whoever to at least go halves or bye me a new saw outright. Good luck.


----------



## precaud (Apr 9, 2007)

BigAl said:


> So here is some advice from me to you, don't loan out your chain saw!!
> -Al



Well here's a piece of advice for you - if you're going to come on to this board seeking help and sympathy, give us all the important information up front! You made it all sound like the dealer's fault. Sheesh.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 9, 2007)

precaud said:


> Well here's a piece of advice for you - if you're going to come on to this board seeking help and sympathy, give us all the important information up front! You made it all sound like the dealer's fault. Sheesh.



Throttle back a little mang... 

Gary


----------

